# Collection up for Auction



## Roy (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all, the link provided is to an Orchid club that is conducting an Auction for the disposal of a collectors collection. As I have been informed, ALL of the plants are flowering size at the smallest. I have been looking at the Paphs & Phrags and wondering whether I should go or not. It will take me atleast 4 hours to get there. The Phrag list isn't great BUT the Paph list WOW.
www.geocities.com/vicorchids
Scroll down till you find the Auction link.

Roy.


----------



## Candace (Apr 1, 2007)

The auction is in Australia, Roy...maybe you should mention that.oke:


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the website from the link would indicate that. It was just interest sake at what was on offer.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx for posting. Good luck and go for it!


----------

